# In the market



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

I have begun yet another search for an S4/6 that MOTOR speaks to me. Previous cars include a big block 65 Skylark, 350 hp DSM, a 400 hp RX7 FD, a MK3 VRturbo Gti, and numerous Jeeps. I am not affraid to get my hands dirty when I have time but the GTI went away because of reliability. So I have been reading alot but would still like to get current owners inputs. Some questions:
Timing belt replacement cost?
Valve guide replacement?
Valve seals replacemet?
Headlight cost?
Bolt pattern and offset? In case the wheels are beat.
What results could I get from exhaust, CAI, chipset?
Can I ever make it into a descent handling car? Just for B road fun.
Pricey things that can go wrong?








Best year to own? 
Why the hell did they delete the rear swaybar and is it worth the work to put one back on?
Is a tasteful modified URS/x a fast car or just a fast URS?
Best places to shop for parts?
Parts availability?
Are these cars worth owning?
These are some of the things I worry about and just couldn't find definative answers to? Thanks in advance and I hope to join the ranks. 








not mine but whats a thread with no picture.

_Modified by URSledgehammer at 1:06 PM 10-3-2008_


_Modified by URSledgehammer at 1:13 PM 10-3-2008_


----------



## AutoXRocco (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: In the market (URSledgehammer)*

Before I get started, let me suggest AudiWorld Forums. The search button is your friend...
Timing belt is going to cost you a lot less if you do it yourself. Find the parts cheap and rent the special tools from Blauparts.com 
Valve guides and seals shouldn't be an issue until the car gets some serious mileage (250k+). 
What do you mean by headlight? The entire unit? If so, that's going to be pricey unless you can find some used. If you mean upgrades, HID kits are cheap and very worthwhile. 
Bolt pattern is 5x112 and the offsets that generally work are anything from ET30 to ET40. Stray too far from that and you may run into issues.
Don't bother with an exhaust unless you want to spend ~$1500 for a Stromung or you can deal with the drone of a custom setup. Those are really you're only 2 options. The stock exhaust is not that restrictive until you get up to the 400 whp level. Same goes with a CAI. Just stick to stock unless you want increase heatsoak. Chips are a point of personal preference. I run MTM 1+ and its about as much as you'd want to go on a stock snail (25lbs in 3rd and 4th gear). It should be around 280 crank hp, and it's a VERY noticeable jump from a stock car. 
Suspensionwise, anything more than a strut/shock and spring upgrade is kinda pointless. It's never going to be as nimble as a smaller coupe/hatchback. H&R or Eibach springs and some Bilstein Sports will be plenty of fun on a twisty road (just make sure to upgrade the brakes as well!!!).
One of the great things about the car is that they are pretty bulletproof. There are lots of pricey things that COULD go wrong, but as long as the car has been taken care with preventative maintenance, you should be ok. Just buy a car that's been cared for properly. 
Best year to own depends on what you want. If you want to spend less money on the car itself, an S4 is a good option. The body and interior are slightly less modern (except for the carbon fiber trim in the 92-93, which is gorgeous!), but basically everything is the same mechanically. If you get a 92, you will get a slightly stiffer suspension from the factory. If you want slightly more modern looks (or a wagon/Avant) go for a 95 S6. The 95 is mechanically the same as an S4, but looks better. The 95.5 has some interior updates and a transmission that's less prone to a noisy 1st gear. 
Can't help you on the reason behind the swaybar removal. Search I guess...
These cars can be made to be VERY fast by any standard. Just be ready to spend some major $$$ if you want to outrun Corvettes, Supras, etc. RS2 level upgrade is alot of fun and will surprise a majority of cars on the road while still being reliable. 
Best places to buy parts...search...








To me, my S6 is definitely worth owning. I can think of few cars that could fulfill as many roles and be as fun. I use it as a daily driver mostly (including winter in the mountains, which is fun!), but I could take it to an HPDE (and probably will) with some more suspension/brake upgrades. Basically, you have a car that is pretty quick with a chip, fun to drive, practical, extremely affordable right now, and one of the most reliable and mechanically solid cars around (just ask people how many miles they have...mine has 230k and it was RS2ed for a while before I got it...still pushing 25lbs on stock original turbo...no issues). 
I absolutely love mine, but you'll have to drive one and decide for yourself if its for you. Holy crap, I can't believe I just typed all that. You're lucky I'm bored











_Modified by AutoXRocco at 8:43 PM 10-3-2008_


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: In the market (URSledgehammer)*

Drove a 95 last night and it was in nice shape. That was until I open the hood and start looking around and there is oil just seeping out between the head and block. Not too sure what that is. Told the guy no way. He ask what if I get it fixed I said I would need to hear what your mechanic said. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

Well I have a 93 S4 and I just reached 215,000 miles on it. The only mods done to my car are: Apikol 1.8T coil conversion, Stromung Exhaust (with resonator removed), H&R Sport springs, stainless brake lines, and slotted rotors, and a 95.5 5spd (replaced when the factory 5spd went out). 
Let me tell you though, I love my car. Its the first sedan I've ever owned and by far the heavies car I've owned too. Despite the 4,000lb porker status this thing handles the twisties very well even though its only on sport springs. 
My next upgrade is going to be some 2Bennet camber plates and KW Coilovers. Well, thats after I replace my front brakes with something more worthwhile. That would be my only real complaint with these cars, underpowered brakes. I'll be going with the "baby black" upgrade myself. 12" (roughly) rotors from a later model A6 and Porsche Boxster calipers. That'll give me a larger brake to help slow me down faster, but not be so large I'll have problems in the CO winter.
Stock these things are rated at around 220hp, not bad for a 2.2L 5cyl designed in the early 80's. I added the Stromung exhaust and it definitely helped my butt dyno reading. My wife drives a chipped B5S4 w/ AWE twin2 exhaust and while her car is definitely faster than mine she can't catch me if I get a decent jump on her. 
I've been pricing turbo kits and the like for both my UrS4 and my wife's B5 S4 and lets just say to get 500hp out of our cars I'll be spending only a 1/3 of the money on mine that I would have to spend on hers.

You'll spend a decent amount of money on mods (but thats the same with any car) to get these things rocketing. Even if your car won't be as fast on the street as a Corvette though, rest assured you'll whoop him on the Dyno. Plus you could always race him in the snow.







Sounds funny but its true. These cars are tanks in the snow, have tons of room for passengers, and can hold a good 3-4 bodies in their mafia style trunks. Even if you can't make it run 9's it'll still be plenty quick and more than capable of putting a smile on your face. And since you can drive the thing all year round no matter what the weather you'll be smiling 365 days a year too.



_Modified by DutchVDub at 6:32 AM 10-6-2008_


----------



## usquattro (Jun 3, 2006)

i own two of them and I'm happy with.
I'm 20 minutes away from you but too busy to arrange any show up.
I have got the best years for these cars - 92 s4 and 95.5 s6. I don't want to go to the details, but years between these two had a few options stupidly deleted.
The 92's problem was short 1st gear, whch likes to get noisy. 95.5 solved that rpoblem.
There are tons of upgrades for these cars. People are getting easily 250k miles out of them on rs2 setup, which offer you approx. 380 hp on cranck in, simply saying, the 4wd car. Of course corrctly maintained samples.
It's a heavy car, but comfort of travelling is countless. I'm audii guy of 14 Audi's in total in last 1x years, trying back and forth, I ended p with two urs's.
These cars hate to be damaged to the fronts, as they have the timing belt right behind the radiotor, Any damege to the front can cause engine problems.
I could wright a book here, so, as others say, go to AudiWorld.com to urs section. After 3 nights of reading you;ll be ready for shopping. There is also buyer guide. Good luck!



_Modified by usquattro at 6:54 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

buy it and replace the valve cover gasket. Parts and upgrades are pricey but these cars are awesome!


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (dez9090)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dez9090* »_buy it and replace the valve cover gasket. Parts and upgrades are pricey but these cars are awesome!

If it were at the Valve cover I would. This leak was from the head gasket. So an overheat, or warped head, or head bolts were never tightened... it could be a million BAD things. 
Atleast the RS2'd example only had a first gear whine and transmission chatter. 
So still looking.


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

ahh, ok.
good luck on your search. try looking on audifans, motorgeek and audizine.


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: (usquattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *usquattro* »_i I don't want to go to the details, but years between these two had a few options stupidly deleted.


What options, the only difference I've noticed between my 93 and a 92 is that instead of a sweet boost gauge I have some retarded arse analog clock.
I do have a 95.5 transmission in mine though, no broken 1st gear for me.

Here is one thing I do dislike about these cars. Instead of making the radio turn on/off with the ignition some "super smart" german engineer actually went through the effort of making the car beep at you with the same constant tone used when the keys are in the ignition or the headlights are still. Now for one, you've got the same annoying arse constant tone for three seperate scenarios. And two, maybe instead of having the car tell you you left the radio on (because the music doesn't







) they could have made it where the radio just turned off. Even my 78 Rabbit would do that. Heck, even GM is smart enough to let the radio stay on after you've shut down the car until you open the door. Then magically it turns off. 
Ok, there completes my rant. It actually doesn't bother me that much escept I've been a mechanic for 7yrs and have realised more and more with every year that engineers are fracking morons.


----------



## usquattro (Jun 3, 2006)

1) sport springs, (lowered a bit)
2) rear sway bar
3) afaik front sway bar 1 mm thicker
4) lighter for rear pasenger
5) nice rear windshield quattro script defroster
6) metal IC + X-pipe (93 had it too)
7) better , stronger leather on the seats
8) 2 position hood strut (not sure when deleted)
9) mentioned board check
10) ?......
The bad part is the paint - maybe I'm wrong, but all 92's are getting ugly w/ paint. 
Somebody confirm if I'm mistaken.


_Modified by usquattro at 7:36 PM 10/23/2008_


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (usquattro)*

My search is on going. I have not seen any new listing in some time now. I am leaning towards an early 93 model or carbon fiber model. All the nice examples seem out west. Only if I still lived in Utah I would be set. 
Thanks for helping out so far. Good points for sure. When and if I pull the trigger my first stop will be here to find out about chip sets.
Eric
lol damn Germans and there radios.


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: (usquattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *usquattro* »_1) sport springs, (lowered a bit)
2) rear sway bar
3) afaik front sway bar 1 mm thicker
4) lighter for rear pasenger
5) nice rear windshield quattro script defroster
6) metal IC + X-pipe (93 had it too)
7) better , stronger leather on the seats
8) 2 position hood strut (not sure when deleted)
9) mentioned board check
10) ?......
The bad part is the paint - maybe I'm wrong, but all 92's are getting ugly w/ paint. 
Somebody confirm if I'm mistaken.

_Modified by usquattro at 7:36 PM 10/23/2008_

Well my 93 had the two position hood strut and I believe it has a rear lighter too. I'd have to actually sit in my rear seat to find out.








Not sure about the sway bars and I know I really wish i had the quattro script rear defroster.
If by board check you mean being able to push in the clock adjust and having the computer run a check on the major safety related things on the car, then I have that also.


----------



## S4orceaudi (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: In the market (URSledgehammer)*

I have owned one and am looking to replace it with another. It's the type of car you can get in and just drive for hours. My favorite car I have owned to date, and I have owned many. They are extremely reliable and even stock have amazing TQ and passing power, esp on the Highway. Mine was a 95, my fav combo of the updated body and the sweet Wheels.


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: In the market (S4orceaudi)*

My Jeep was stolen and trashed in Newark last week. So the hunt is now on. I have to locate a URSx quickly. Any help besides the normal sites and venues?


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: In the market (URSledgehammer)*

Sites I used to advertise my car:
VwVortex
Audifans
Audizine
S-cars.org
Autotrader
Audiworld
Craigslist
Motorgeek


----------



## biturbocurious (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: In the market (Harold)*

I would highly recommend http://www.s-cars.org! Probably the best site for all the info you seek. Audiworld is probably good too, but I wouldn't know ... the forum set-up frustrates me.


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: In the market (Harold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harold* »_Sites I used to advertise my car:
VwVortex
Audifans
Audizine
S-cars.org
Autotrader
Audiworld
Craigslist
Motorgeek


Glad to see you got your car sold. I have been all over those sites, just nothing new has popped up in a long time. I may go 1.8t, I really rather not. Thanks guys.


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: In the market (URSledgehammer)*

I finally picked up a 95 bone stock 140k mile S6. I now have a ton of new questions.
1.My high beams do not work but the passing lights do? What to check?
2.Sunroof does not operate at all, is there any built in test?
3.How will a 2.5 in exhaust perform vs 3 in with full RS2 upgrades? The exhaust must be replace because its leaking.
4.What to check for coolant temp gauge and oil temp gauge if they are not operate correctly?
5.So its time for fluid flushes and tune up, any suggestions?
I have been searching the sites and reading the faqs, the information is far and few between. Thanks again guys.
I can now sign Sledgehammer

_Modified by URSledgehammer at 7:21 PM 1-6-2009_

















_Modified by URSledgehammer at 8:47 AM 1-7-2009_


----------



## biturbocurious (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: In the market (URSledgehammer)*

Attention towards basic maintenance first. Sounds like you have a few things to work on, I would wait on the performance exhaust.


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: In the market (biturbocurious)*

The saga continues, I ordered my exhaust, 034. I have a ton of things to sort now that the exhaust leak will be fixed.
1. My high beams will not come on, passing lights work? So I am confused.
2. Sunroof does not operate, the fuse under the hood #6, no fuse, looks like no socket for it to plug into anyway.
3. I keep getting a brake light on the dash, topped the power steering fluid off, still happens.
4. Mismatched wheels... oh well for now.
5. Fluids R2'd.
6. Plugs
7. Treat some rust.
8. Oh and the power mirrors do not work.
More to come I am sure. Just having trouble finding answers right now. Ordering the Manual from ECS tomorrow, to bad its CD but oh well. 
Thanks for everything
Eric


_Modified by URSledgehammer at 6:34 PM 1-12-2009_


----------

